# newest family member



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

Got a nice used k50 for a very reasonable price. An older gent was the seller and his condition for selling it to me was to see my plumbing cards and to promise him i woudn't be sideworking with the machine. I'll be keeping that promise. Even though i'm missing a few cables and a locator i'm starting to like my collection (power-v, k50, k60, k1500, general camera) camera is getting dusty though not risking to use it at work, my boss will/would occasionally pay for parts for the drain machines but i doubt he will want to pay for my camera head if i break it at work...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You supply your own rodders and camera?


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

No, but our shop has such garbage for drain cleaning (open drums indoors, no cable size selection etc.) that i'd often rather use my own machines (not the camera as i said). But i usually do new construction, only do service on occasions. I have a kind, disorganized boss so i do a bit of extra for him and he is there for us and treats us well. We operate in 2 distinct regions and there are no true service plumbers in the region where i work so we are often scrambling to get things done on the service side (sadly). I prefer service work but i get 37 an hour on new construction for nice smooth 8 hour days and there is no real advantage for me to do strictly service (in this particular company).


----------

